# My laptop's webcam won't appear!!



## Davis Goertzen (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello all, I have a HP Compaq 6830s laptop, on which I am running XP, and the webcam won't appear.  I've run the recovery disk which is supposed to have the drivers for it, but I can't see it anywhere on the computer.

Now, when I first bought this thing, the webcam was there and working, but some time ago I formatted the hard drive to dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu, which erased the HP_TOOLS and HP_RECOVERY sections of the disk.  Just before I re-installed XP, I re-created these partitions, but it doesn't seem to have helped.  Got any ideas?  Is there a way to get the integrated webcam working again?  Or did I wreck that possibility by erasing the hard drive, and I should just go and buy a new one?  Thanks in advance.

Davis Goertzen


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is your driver.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...swLang=13&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-66406-1


----------



## Davis Goertzen (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  I downloaded the driver on the page you gave and ran it, but an error message came up, which is below verbatim.

*HP Webcam Ver. 5.8.39008.0 - InstallShield Wizard*
The HP Webcam has not found!
Please plug in the HP Webcam and then run installation again

Any clues as to what that means?


----------



## Davis Goertzen (Sep 10, 2010)

Seriously, does anyone know how I would turn on the HP Webcam when I can't even see it?  This thing has got me bamboozled.


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 10, 2010)

Check to make sure its enabled in the bios


----------



## Davis Goertzen (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, I checked that it's enable in the BIOS, but that doesn't seem to help.  Maybe there's nothing to do but buy one.


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 10, 2010)

You have a hardware issue with the webcam then.  If the laptop is still under warranty then send it in. If not, you can get webcams for notebooks for about $20


----------

